# Four 8w7s on a JL 1000/1?



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

So, I have a chance to pick up 4 8W7s and a JL 1000/1 for a very very decent price. What kind of output can I expect on this? It is already uninstalled from the guys truck, so I can't hear it. My current sub system is OK, just looking for a LITTLE more output. Currently using 3 OG JL 10W6s on 800 watts. Both enclosures recommended ported; listen to 99 percent hip hop but don't really like the classic "fart box" sound that rap fans tend to like. 

Can a expect a significant increase in output or no?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

OGJordan said:


> So, I have a chance to pick up 4 8W7s and a JL 1000/1 for a very very decent price. What kind of output can I expect on this? It is already uninstalled from the guys truck, so I can't hear it. My current sub system is OK, just looking for a LITTLE more output. Currently using 3 OG JL 10W6s on 800 watts. Both enclosures recommended ported; listen to 99 percent hip hop but don't really like the classic "fart box" sound that rap fans tend to like.
> 
> Can a expect a significant increase in output or no?


I would think so.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Dude do it, it will rape. I used to work with a guy with an '04 GMC ext. cab that had two 8w7's ported under the back seat side firing in to the ext. cab doors with a 1000/1 on them and it was ****ing awesome. Very cool, do it and you'll like it.


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

Four of those things will pound like crazy. You'll be able to feel that in your chest. W7's are machines. The 8" is awesome, magnet is almost as big as the cone.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice, that's what I wanted to hear lol. This guys is a friend of mine, so I know the equipment is solid; it was all bought authorized. (4) 8W7s, (1) 1000/1V2 and (1) 300/4V2 for $1000; fantastic deal? Don't really need the small amp, but may as well have matching amps.


----------



## irocwagon (Apr 26, 2010)

that 1000 pulls alittle more current at 1ohm and gets pretty warm..... only designed to play 1.5...i ran mine at 1ohm with no probs but it got warm...but i think your gonna be like damn, those are 8s!


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

irocwagon said:


> that 1000 pulls alittle more current at 1ohm and gets pretty warm..... only designed to play 1.5...i ran mine at 1ohm with no probs but it got warm...but i think your gonna be like damn, those are 8s!


? Where did anyone say anything about 1 ohm? And how would you get to 1 ohm with four single 3 ohm subs? Just series each set up to 6 and then parallel the pairs back down to 3. Then the amp is in is desired (intended) range, and you'll have a great amount of control over the subs.


----------



## irocwagon (Apr 26, 2010)

assumed all para


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

irocwagon said:


> that 1000 pulls alittle more current at 1ohm and gets pretty warm..... only designed to play 1.5...i ran mine at 1ohm with no probs but it got warm...but i think your gonna be like damn, those are 8s!





Salad Fingers said:


> ? Where did anyone say anything about 1 ohm? And how would you get to 1 ohm with four single 3 ohm subs? Just series each set up to 6 and then parallel the pairs back down to 3. Then the amp is in is desired (intended) range, and you'll have a great amount of control over the subs.


Exactly, thanks



irocwagon said:


> assumed all para



Four 3 ohm subs parallels is 3/4 of an ohm. The resistance of each load / the number of subs=total resistance if you parallel them all.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Stay away from the W7s if youre looking for SPL for the money.

Many other subs that will get just as loud and sound just as good for much less money.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Stay away from the W7s if youre looking for SPL for the money.
> 
> Many other subs that will get just as loud and sound just as good for much less money.


Interesting comment from a guy that has an avatar pic of a bunch of W7's 

Care to name a few of these subs that are so much better, and what your evidence is?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Those arent W7s.

What kind of budget does the OP have? How much space is he looking to use? What sort of power will he be running?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

galacticmonkey said:


> Those arent W7s.
> 
> What kind of budget does the OP have? How much space is he looking to use? What sort of power will he be running?



He's getting them for the low.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Even then, a nice big 15 would give you much more sound.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Really? What other subs have the mounting flange hidden behind it's large gray surround and a plain black cone? Maybe there is one that I haven't seen, what is it? Is it better than a W7? Why is it better? How is it better? 

I don't think that your questions are relevant, as he is getting four 8W7's, a 1000/1V2 and a 300/4v2 for $1000. It isn't going to be easy to get that amount of equipment at that kind of price. That's better than JL authorized dealer employee purchase pricing. Very good deal, do it.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Even then, a nice big 15 would give you much more sound.


What's your evidence/argument for this?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

They are Ascendant Audio Chaos 15s. That is a crappy picture of my van.

YouTube - 24 15s - Ascendant/Sundown

YouTube - 24 15s - Hairtrick

For $1,000, you can get a nice big beefy 15 and a true 3,000rms amp pretty easily. Ive owned W7s before, and know what they can do.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

4 8w7's a 1000/1v2 and a 300/4v2 for 1k is a great deal.

You would be a complete idiot not to buy it (provided everything is in ok condition).


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice head unit install!!!! And holy **** those door panels are sick, who built them for you? It's obvious that quality is not your concern, but I bet that thing ****ing pounds!!!!

I still haven't heard your argument though, more like a "15's are bigger than 8's so it's better" mentality. If you have a reason for what you are saying, I'd love to hear it. I'm not trying to be an ass here at all, I just want to know what your argument is. Four 8's have a little over 200 square inches of surface area, while a 15 has about 175 square inches of surface area. The 8W7 and your AA Chaos 15 have almost the exact same excursion, and the four 8's can be put in a full cube smaller box. The Chaos is rated at 800 RMS, and the four 8W7's have a combined power handling of 2000 watts. Also, the W7 is pretty widely regarded as one of (not THE) the best sounding subs you can buy, with a great low end. Now your turn


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

... also the box can be over 2" shallower due to mounting depth.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Salad Fingers said:


> Nice head unit install!!!! And holy **** those door panels are sick, who built them for you? It's obvious that quality is not your concern, but I bet that thing ****ing pounds!!!!
> 
> I still haven't heard your argument though, more like a "15's are bigger than 8's so it's better" mentality. If you have a reason for what you are saying, I'd love to hear it. I'm not trying to be an ass here at all, I just want to know what your argument is. Four 8's have a little over 200 square inches of surface area, while a 15 has about 175 square inches of surface area. The 8W7 and your AA Chaos 15 have almost the exact same excursion, and the four 8's can be put in a full cube smaller box. The Chaos is rated at 800 RMS, and the four 8W7's have a combined power handling of 2000 watts. Also, the W7 is pretty widely regarded as one of (not THE) the best sounding subs you can buy, with a great low end. Now your turn


In his defense, this is the SPL section....


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Why would he buy a Chaos 15?

If he stepped it up to something like a Mayhem 15 and ran a 3-4krms amp it would destroy those W7s.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

tvrift said:


> In his defense, this is the SPL section....


I'll give you that sir, but that doesn't mean someone should be able to make arbitrary statements with nothing to back them up except that the speaker is bigger (not that this was your argument AA van man).


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

galacticmonkey said:


> Why would he buy a Chaos 15?
> 
> If he stepped it up to something like a Mayhem 15 and ran a 3-4krms amp it would destroy those W7s.


You still have said nothing but bigger is better. I was just using the Chaos as an example, and as that is what you use I assumed it would be one that you would ve suggesting. So now we have "stepped it up" to this sub that needs an even bigger box, and is how much? Then you say to use a 3kw-4kw amp, and this is going to SAVE him money? What car has over 300 amps of current to pull out of it's ass for that size amp? Most if not all factory charging systems can't keep up with the current demands of a single 1000/1 much less the nameless 3 to 4kw amp you keep talking about. So now he needs a huge massive ridiculous 15 the needs a retarded huge box, a 4 thousand watt amp, a super high output alternator (if not 2) or else the amp will never do the amount of power he paid for, multiple batteries, power/ground upgrades, a bunch of 1/0 wire and ring terminals and other installation accessories for the slew of batteries and upgrades in the car. PLUS insalling all of the ****... He would spend WAY more than $1000 and I doubt it would be that much louder, maybe 6 db.


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow. 

Well first off, the reason I posted this in the SPL section is simple. Everyone in every other section talks about how much they LOVE their new 10" sub because they can't tell it's on. They talk about how they can hear each individual strum on Eric Clapton's guitar and how it's exactly 13" to their left, just like where he sat when he recorded it! Well, guess what? I think that's worthless. I don't listen to the music they listen to, I don't like my sub to be "transparent", and I could care less about a SQ competition. But if that's what they're into, then more power to them.

On the flip side; I find SPL vehicles that look like they pulled out of a junkyard then crashed through a lumber yard only to be loaded down with terribly installed audio that can be turned on for 5 seconds with fingers crossed that nothing goes up in flames to ALSO be ridiculous. BUT, like I said, if that's what you're into, then go for it. 

I like a nice mix of both; the quality installation and general direction of an SQ setup, but with a nice bias toward loud bass. I know it's impossible for anyone to believe, but everyone isn't JUST LIKE YOU. There are actually other types of people in the world and YOU ARE NOT RIGHT. PERIOD. Nobody is "right". It's just what you believe or like. 


NOW THAT THAT'S OUT OF THE WAY....

Thank you guys that actually READ the original question. I have friend selling *a system* very very cheap. *This* is my current setup. Can I expect a substantial gain. PERIOD. That was the question. It's been answered. 

I'm NOT buying a 3000W garbage amp. I'm 32 years old, I've been installing stereos since I was 14. I've seen the trends come and go. Generic trash cheap amps are all the rage right now and that's fine, do what you do. But I'm not interested in buying them. 

And for God's sake will all you internet morons get off your "W7's suck" kick. W7s don't suck. I know all your fake friends on the internet say they suck, but guess what? They don't. Is there stuff out there that will do close to the same thing for cheaper? Sure. That doesn't mean the W7s suck. My $25K Ford Five Hundred I just totaled would do 0-60 in about 6 seconds. So that means a new $55K Corvette that can do 0-60 in 5 seconds sucks right? Because it's almost the same thing, right? Exactly, that's ****ing stupid. 

Trust me, I understand not being able to afford/wanting to spend the money on things; really I do. Just like I'd love to have the Clarion 9255 deck but to me a $300 deck that's pretty good is a better buy than a $1500 deck that's excellent. BUT (and here's the kicker) that doesn't make my Alpine better than the Clarion. Is there a better SQ sub than the W7? Sure there is. Is there a better SPL sub than the W7? Absolutely. Is there a better daily driver great sounding sub that gets reasonably loud and will last for years without blowing and has a healthy company behind it that will be there to stand behind it's product? I highly doubt it. If you're willing to experiment with some internet companies to save a couple hundred bucks than go for it. There's new forum boners every year and I'm sure that's part of the fun switching from company to company. But I've done all that. Not with the internet, but before it. I remember when Fosgate was IT. Same with Soundstream and Orion and Autotek and Sony and the OG Hifonics and............the list goes on and on and on. I'm also not interested in eating at McDonalds on the dollar menu when I can get some real food at a real restaurant; but that doesn't mean I don't "get" why you do...


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

I had (1) 8W7 in a 2000 dodge dakota in a sealed box that many felt sounded & pounded like a pair of 12's. 2 would be killer....so 4 would probably be sick depending on the vehicle...I'd suggest the sealed route over ported (personal taste) and configured (wired) exactly how saladfingers has suggested.


----------



## alien07 (May 5, 2010)

Wow. 4 subs is sick!


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Dudes on this forum get mad.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

xcon 15 and sundown 1500 can be had for less than 1000.....

4 8w7's would be a sick setup tho


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

:disappointed::furious::annoyed::veryangry::shrug::speechless:


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Salad Fingers said:


> :disappointed::furious::annoyed::veryangry::shrug::speechless:


Amen brother, amen


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I say go for the w7's man, I've heard two 8w7's ported on one 500/1 and they pound pretty hard but are also VERY clean. I've been running four sundown audio sa-8's in my extracab silverado and people trip out when I tell them they're 8's. Althoug I sold them now and I'm doing a blowthrough. Everyone is gonna have there own opinions but there's pros and cons to all of them . but I definatly say go for that deal man 1000$ for all that , and you will not be disapointed with a good enclosure for them.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If they didn't weigh so much I'd run 4 8W7s. Hell, I might run 2 in IB through my ski pass or possibly a single 10 or 12W7 the same way. Decisions, decisions. 

But for the price you're getting them for, I'd be on that deal like flies on ****.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

At least with the 8's your gonna get the fast notes better and with four of them its still gonna pound. I would be on that **** pronto too!!


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

^ yea too bad they aren't making W7 in 6.5 size. That **** would be lightning fast notes!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Cuz cone size has anything to so with "speed"?? For the love of christ...


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> Cuz cone size has anything to so with "speed"?? For the love of christ...


x2...


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe I am missing something here, but I am here to learn so I have to ask. I thought that the smaller subwoofers like 8's and 10's were able to keep up with the faster bass notes like those in rock and metal. I listen to mainly this and some classical as well. If I am wrong I will be in the market for a 15" real soon. Please inform me.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

grantwb1 said:


> Maybe I am missing something here, but I am here to learn so I have to ask. I thought that the smaller subwoofers like 8's and 10's were able to keep up with the faster bass notes like those in rock and metal. I listen to mainly this and some classical as well. If I am wrong I will be in the market for a 15" real soon. Please inform me.


You're wrong, Bubba. Tuning is the most important aspect to getting good sound, not woofer size.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

So why are mids smaller speakers than subs?


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

grantwb1 said:


> So why are mids smaller speakers than subs?


In pro-audio, often times they're not. For car and home speakers there are ALOT of reasons why they almost always are.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

bassfromspace said:


> You're wrong, Bubba. Tuning is the most important aspect to getting good sound, not woofer size.


I would say enclosure


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

grantwb1 said:


> So why are mids smaller speakers than subs?


Beaming is one reason, space is another and cost being a problem too  

Kelvin


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

grantwb1 said:


> So why are mids smaller speakers than subs?


as you get higher up in frequency the cone doesn't need to big as for one thing, since you'll displace more air by virtue of being higher in frequency. As also mentioned, beaming becomes a factor. A bigger cone won't play as hihg off axis, but that isn't a problem anywhere near the subbasss region, unless the cone is 15 feet instead of 15 inches.


----------



## Drew4You (Nov 17, 2009)

Eastman474 said:


> x2...


x3!
Lmao!


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

just get the subs and amp, good price.


----------

